# Production work demo video



## Jonkou (Sep 15, 2022)

Did a video on Zoom for our turning club earlier this evening on tips and techniques for production work. The video quality isn’t the best but it’s comprehendible and the info was well received. Hope you’ll get comfortable and check it out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 16, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Did a video on Zoom for our turning club earlier this evening on tips and techniques for production work. The video quality isn’t the best but it’s comprehendible and the info was well received. Hope you’ll get comfortable and check it out.


Hang on, getting comfy...
Ok. Go ahead.

Very informative. Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 17, 2022)

This information was so nice of you to share, and your shop looks clean enough to do surgery in.

This topic would make a great turning club demo. Do you any interactive remote turning demos?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Sep 17, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> This information was so nice of you to share, and your shop looks clean enough to do surgery in.
> 
> This topic would make a great turning club demo. Do you any interactive remote turning demos?


Have many times at Club meetings and the New England Woodturning Symposium but first time at my studio, can see our videographer needs some practice tuning the equipment, we just winged it. Wouldn’t be interested in doing anything outside of that.


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 18, 2022)

It was a great demo session. It was very cool of you to share your insights on your bread & butter item.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

